

Geinimi, Sophisticated New Android Trojan Found in Wild - mcritz
http://blog.mylookout.com/2010/12/geinimi_trojan/

======
beoba
Watch out! There's an obscure trojan for Android devices on unofficial
markets!

Quick! Buy our antivirus software!

~~~
hendler
The article wasn't very alarmist, even if it helps sales of their own product.

Although the delivery of the trojan is not a passive exploit and requires a
user to download from unofficial markets, a lot of hackers have "rooted" their
phone - so we can use beta versions of code, etc. So I think it's topical to
HN.

------
pyre
Since this seems like it's only targeting the Chinese market, it seems like
there is a high possibility of a governmental hand in this (China spying on
their own people, or some other government -- US, Russia, etc -- spying on
China).

~~~
cloudwalking
I'm not sure that's the conclusion I'd draw. Maybe the virus writers are
Chinese?

------
sp4rki
And then people ask why Apple tries so hard to have total control over their
App Store. The last thing I want is to have to buy an antivirus for my phone.

------
mcritz
Just something else you have to think about before recommending a new phone to
your friends and family.

